
VoiceCentral iPhone developer frustrated with Apple - Flemlord
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-10299755-37.html
======
Ennis
"As if that wasn't enough, The Unofficial Apple Weblog is reporting that the
developer is now being flooded with refund requests from customers. The
problem is Apple keeps its 30 percent commission, but the developer has to
refund the entire amount to the customer."

How on earth is this type of behavior legal?? It sounds like a class-action
lawsuit just itching to happen.

A refund is a refund.

